# NYU, Columbia, USC, and UCLA - who grants interviews?



## Seoulless (Sep 27, 2011)

Of the above four, aside from UCLA, who grants interviews for screenwriting (Film for NYU).


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 28, 2011)

USC does not.


----------

